# RandomCon in Phoenix Arizona.



## Rayston (Feb 16, 2009)

RandomCon is a new gaming convention coming to Arizona in May of 2009.

We are proud to bring the Arizona public 'mainstream' games as well as 'indie' games.

We are striving to provide you with a fun and friendly gaming environment for everyone involved.

Join in on all the fun!

We especially need people to run games. If your interested in running anything  please contact RandomConArizona@gmail.com with the subject line Volunteer.

If your just interested in keeping up to date please check out any or all of the below sites.


Official RandomCon Site


RandomCon on Facebook

RandomCon on MySpace


RandomCon on Eventful

RandomCon YahooGroup

RandomCon GoogleGroup


----------



## Rayston (Mar 25, 2009)

Just thought I would let you all now the site is now live!

Games are still being added to the database but you can register for free to add
any games yourself. (If you run 12 hours you get a discount). Once you purchase
a membership you can pre-register for games.

http://www.randomcon.org


----------

